# Diatomaceous earth



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Have any of you heard of DE for humans? I have friend in her early 70s who swears it is helping her knee jo8nt pain.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

DE does a whole lot of nothing. Sortof like snake oil. If it's sprinkled dry around plants it may cut bugs. Once it gets wet, it's useless. I would not eat it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Have any of you heard of DE for humans? I have friend in her early 70s who swears it is helping her knee jo8nt pain.


There was a person in BYC that swore it cured her cancer.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> There was a person in BYC that swore it cured her cancer.


I remember that.....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I kind of looked it up . It consists calcium and silica. Im thinking maybe the silica component may be what's supposed to be lacking in our diets. Everyone m esp females need the calcium part. I am going to have to research more...


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Silicon dioxide ?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sand is the same thing. I dont recommend eating it. Scroll down in the link for silicon dioxide. Trace amounts are recommended in human diet and are found in foods we eat. No need to eat DE lol.
https://www.reference.com/science/chemical-composition-sand-3dca2bd4f6e5d5cd


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, Nm, I have to go back and look. Lol, Dawg! The proponents of human use of DE are really tooting their DE horn!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Yes, Nm, I have to go back and look. Lol, Dawg! The proponents of human use of DE are really tooting their DE horn!


There will always be diehard DE lovers no matter what proof is shown otherwise. They will take it to their grave. I'm sure doctors recommend DE as a cure-all for every ailment, disease, and injury in the books....well, holistic doctors on the left coast do. Hahaha.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NOT only does it cure lice, mites worms, and cancer, it also cures beriberi, rickets, halitosis, body odor, sore throat, cough, arthritis, minor aches and pain, and last but not least, can be used in a pool filter.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I like to take a pinch throw it in a 5 gallon bucket put the lid on and shake.Helps to see grain/flour mites if you get an infestation.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> I like to take a pinch throw it in a 5 gallon bucket put the lid on and shake.Helps to see grain/flour mites if you get an infestation.


Commercially that's what DE is used for, but on a much larger scale. It's added to grains and stored in huge grain bins. That's how the government labeled DE, as "food grade." It's used to deter grain mites as you mentioned Nm.
A lot of folks misunderstand the term "food grade" in this context.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I haven't been able to make myself try it! I can't really understand why it's suddenly all the rage here! My family dr is pretty knowledgeable about nutritional value in food, so I'll check with him...We go to the same church.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If it gets wet, it doesn't work. So how can it do anything if you eat it?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't have any idea! We were watching Duck Dynasty tonight. The nephews tried tricking uncle Sy to eat deer antler for it's " health benefits, in particular, libido. It kind of made me think of the DE benefits.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> NOT only does it cure lice, mites worms, and cancer, it also cures beriberi, rickets, halitosis, body odor, sore throat, cough, arthritis, minor aches and pain, and last but not least, can be used in a pool filter.


Sounds like a plan to me. Who should I write the check to and for how much?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hubby is making me a box to stand on , then I'll be open for business.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Hubby is making me a box to stand on , then I'll be open for business.


Stumping for DE Queen? You can make me a yogurt float with apple cider vinegar topped off with vetRx and sprinkled with DE...and I'll vote for you!!!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Hubby is making me a box to stand on , then I'll be open for business.


You can usually find them behind grocery stores if he can't put one together.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone remember Geritol?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh yeah,! My dad took triple S tonic for years and when they quit making it, he went to geritol. I had to hold my nose just to be around him!


----------

